# Thuja wood on a prototype?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I had to do a mod to the Cougar 2 design, so looped bands would have a reproducable shooting position.

I had to add the palm swell, and found the discarded Thuja leftovers from an earlier project. It had voids around the twig roots, but I simply filled those with a mix of Thuja sawdust and epoxy glue.

The core is 11 mm multiplex, again I had to fill out some voids.

The result is pleasing, very smooth and with a nice contrast.




























I am fairly happy with this design now. Shoots flats and tubes, works great for hammer grip and finger support shooting styles.

Jörg


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Once again words cannot fully describe the genius and beauty of your creations.

Most if not all of your creations deserve to be in an art gallery.

Please don't ever stop doing what you do best!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great work again Jorg, i do like the way you have used the waste bits of wood to make something very beautiful


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Soooo nice! This is my favorite to date!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Joerg,the Thula wood is well, just stunning Bud! I've been trying to no avail in coming up with a sizable piece for a frame made totally from that stuff .It is gorgeous! Great work as usual Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Gary, you can find it here (Germany of course):

http://www.edelholzverkauf.de/index.php?cPath=128&osCsid=246098cfec3f557a0e859f3372fea16b


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a solid and good-looking slingshot. Looks very comfortable for using strong elastic.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished it by adding the slots for looped bands. Also I painted the multiplex in black.

The design is ready for the first steel prototype, it shoots very well.










Jörg


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice! I am watching this with great interest!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this is by far your most stylish design.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice Joerg looks amazing


----------

